# Would you flex yourself on cam for money!?



## Hayesy

As the header goes would you!

If some dude offered you money to jump on cam and pose for him for say £100!?

What would be ur reaction?


----------



## Rob68

Youve done it havent you and want uk-m to say its alright :lol: :lol:

And why is this in the welcome lounge lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

so have you had an offer? might as well as be honest


----------



## garethcp

Dont really see the negative out of this situation unless its time consuming or your shy??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

and what exactly does op mean by "flex"??


----------



## cudsyaj

flex what exactly


----------



## bigmitch69

Thats an hours pay for me so i would only give him 20 mins of my time. But i could 'flex' twice in that time with a 10 min break inbetween of course :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks

why not? i'd flex for some gay boy for £100, sh*t me i do it for free in the gym. send some buisness my way, they can have a pic of my cock for £200.


----------



## RACK

I've done worse things for less cash


----------



## musclemate

RACK said:


> I've done worse things for less cash


Go on... :lol:


----------



## boutye911

sounds like your asking for our approval.lol.


----------



## Hayesy

Rob68 said:


> Youve done it havent you and want uk-m to say its alright :lol: :lol:
> 
> And why is this in the welcome lounge lol


hahaha fuk off as if i have, its just a question, been following this dude on youtube for a while and hes been outed as a [email protected] for pay dude who men pay for flex shows on cam.

Got me thinkin who would do this sh!t...


----------



## musclemate

I say fcuk it. If you need the dosh do it. Probably better it is not a two way cam. You don't know what the other guy (or gal) is doing at the other end.


----------



## RACK

Been on stage twice and posed in front of loadsa people for no money at all, in fact I paid NABBA and UKBFF to do it hahahaha


----------



## Hayesy

BettySwallocks said:


> why not? i'd flex for some gay boy for £100, sh*t me i do it for free in the gym. send some buisness my way, they can have a pic of my cock for £200.


Strong WTF


----------



## Leeds89

BettySwallocks said:


> why not? i'd flex for some gay boy for £100, sh*t me i do it for free in the gym. send some buisness my way, they can have a pic of my cock for £200.


Agree, damn prudes. I'd send him some of my worn boxers for a tenner if he paid for postage


----------



## boutye911

Hayesy said:


> hahaha fuk off as if i have, its just a question, been following this dude on youtube for a while and hes been outed as a [email protected] for pay dude who men pay for flex shows on cam.
> 
> Got me thinkin who would do this sh!t...


So you have been following him and watching his shows.lol. What a thread.lol.


----------



## Hayesy

These are not the kind of responses i was expecting haha


----------



## steelicarus

Leeds89 said:


> Agree, damn prudes. I'd send him some of my worn boxers for a tenner if he paid for postage


It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.

Told him to f off and changed gyms.


----------



## Hayesy

boutye911 said:


> So you have been following him and watching his shows.lol. What a thread.lol.


Ahahaha its a fitness channel but someone posted a vid of him doing a lot more than weightlifting...


----------



## Rob68

Hayesy said:


> These are not the kind of responses i was expecting haha


I think you should do it and split your money with the good folk of uk-m or your uk-m life will be HELL from now on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

steelicarus said:


> It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.
> 
> Told him to f off and changed gyms.


WHAT! That would be the easiest £600 I'd ever made, I'd make the cvnt buy me more gym stuff to replace it aswell.


----------



## Hayesy

Rob68 said:


> I think you should do it and split your money with the good folk of uk-m or your uk-m life will be HELL from now on :lol: :lol:


Hahahaha :blowme:


----------



## Rob68

steelicarus said:


> It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.
> 
> Told him to f off and changed gyms.


 @Tommy10 ? :lol:


----------



## Hayesy

steelicarus said:


> It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.
> 
> Told him to f off and changed gyms.


Thats horrible!


----------



## steelicarus

Hayesy said:


> Thats horrible!


 Yup. seemed like a decent lad too. I guess he was but it was a bit of an eye opener - you never really know what goes on in some people's minds. He ended up trying to join my new gym and even saw him a couple times sat near me at bodypower - was really freaking me out.


----------



## boutye911

Hayesy said:


> These are not the kind of responses i was expecting haha


hahaha didn't think so. I personally wouldn't do it but if that's your thing then go for it.lol.


----------



## Hayesy

steelicarus said:


> Yup. seemed like a decent lad too. I guess he was but it was a bit of an eye opener - you never really know what goes on in some people's minds. He ended up trying to join my new gym and even saw him a couple times sat near me at bodypower - was really freaking me out.


Hahahaha i would of decked him


----------



## steelicarus

Hayesy said:


> Hahahaha i would of decked him


then i'd have to charge him!


----------



## Hayesy

steelicarus said:


> then i'd have to charge him!


hahahaha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

this thread is right up infernals street


----------



## Rob68

steelicarus said:


> Yup. seemed like a decent lad too. I guess he was but it was a bit of an eye opener - you never really know what goes on in some people's minds. He ended up trying to join my new gym and even saw him a couple times sat near me at bodypower - was really freaking me out.


He will pop up in your boat half way across the atlantic :lol: :lol:


----------



## steelicarus

Rob68 said:


> He will pop up in your boat half way across the atlantic :lol: :lol:


oh F*CKKK! *speargun*


----------



## fullyloaded

My ex (female btw) does this cam thingy, it's something stupid like £10 a minute. Thing is though she's about ten stone heavier now and calls herself a bbw!!! And gets more money for it!!!!

People will pay for owt these days.


----------



## The L Man

steelicarus said:


> It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.
> 
> Told him to f off and changed gyms.


LOL what the f*ck!


----------



## Hayesy

Some crackers on here, gang of loons

these are the reasons i love uk m


----------



## Tom90

If I had any sorta shape to me, I wouldn't think twice about it!


----------



## fullyloaded

If someone offered me £300 for my sweaty sports direct gym kit I'd walk home naked!!


----------



## GeordieSteve

As long as it wasn't Purple Aki I wouldn't give a toss! Trying to get the misses into doing some webcam stuff for cash. We've done it before for fun but may as well get a few quid out of banging her at the same time


----------



## steelicarus

GeordieSteve said:


> As long as it wasn't Purple Aki I wouldn't give a toss! Trying to get the misses into doing some webcam stuff for cash. We've done it before for fun but may as well get a few quid out of banging her at the same time


Ha! Apparently he's been bothering a few lads I know round here again! Scary stuff.


----------



## GeordieSteve

steelicarus said:


> Ha! Apparently he's been bothering a few lads I know round here again! Scary stuff.


Ask him how much he's offering for me to do a pose down on webcam and I'll even throw in a pokey bum strangle wank for free


----------



## fullyloaded

GeordieSteve said:


> Ask him how much he's offering for me to do a pose down on webcam and I'll even throw in a *pokey bum strangle w**a**nk for free*


Wtf is that?? And no, I ain't paying to see it either.....


----------



## steelicarus

GeordieSteve said:


> Ask him how much he's offering for me to do a pose down on webcam and I'll even throw in a pokey bum strangle wank for free


cant rep you again..need to rep you for 'strangle ****'!


----------



## Hayesy

GeordieSteve said:


> Ask him how much he's offering for me to do a pose down on webcam and I'll even throw in a pokey bum strangle wank for free


 mg:


----------



## GeordieSteve

fullyloaded said:


> Wtf is that?? And no, I ain't paying to see it either.....


F*ckin typical.... AAAAALWAYS wanting a free show!


----------



## ducky699

steelicarus said:


> It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.
> 
> Told him to f off and changed gyms.


sorry mate, thats not called a gym....its a called back alley


----------



## GeordieSteve

steelicarus said:


> cant rep you again..need to rep you for 'strangle ****'!


See this kind of encouragement is what makes me get a bad name lol


----------



## steelicarus

ducky699 said:


> sorry mate, thats not called a gym....its a called back alley


It is Manchester ...


----------



## silver

Ofcourse i would.... Id do a spitroast with cub and infernal for cash!

Tbh id probably do it for free haha


----------



## Guest

Hayesy said:


> hahaha fuk off as if i have, its just a question, been following this dude on youtube for a while and hes been outed as a [email protected] for pay dude who men pay for flex shows on cam.
> 
> Got me thinkin who would do this sh!t...


matt ogus or some one?


----------



## Guest

But yeah wouldn't have a problem if it was decent money. As long as there's no bumming I'm happy!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

steelicarus said:


> It's been discussed before in the private forums but had a lad in the gym work out with me a couple of times then ask to buy my sweaty gym kit off me for almost £300 :S and an additional £300 if I went to his house and p*ssed on him / beat him up.
> 
> Told him to f off and changed gyms.


Is this him?


----------



## Hayesy

Jd123 said:


> matt ogus or some one?


Ogus indeed


----------



## Hayesy

I am truly disgusted in you lot :cowboy:


----------



## Guest

Hayesy said:


> Ogus indeed


yeah think another youtube channel was slating him or something. Think he's a bit off myself.


----------



## solidcecil

I've had all kinds of offers from men and women. One of the weirdest was a guy offering me £200+ if I could meet him in a hotel and for him to give me a blowjob.


----------



## liam0810

steelicarus said:


> It is Manchester ...


Mate which gym. I'll p1ss on him and p1ss in my gym wear for 600quid. I'll even sh1t myself for another 20quid


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Mate which gym. I'll p1ss on him and p1ss in my gym wear for 600quid. I'll even sh1t myself for another 20quid


Hahahahaha Liam thats so wrong man!!


----------



## steelicarus

liam0810 said:


> Mate which gym. I'll p1ss on him and p1ss in my gym wear for 600quid. I'll even sh1t myself for another 20quid


Ha it was GL14! Then he started going total fitness walkden (my current gym) for a bit before we ' had words'. Not seen / heard anything for almost 2 years....

*looks around


----------



## liam0810

steelicarus said:


> Ha it was GL14! Then he started going total fitness walkden (my current gym) for a bit before we ' had words'. Not seen / heard anything for almost 2 years....
> 
> *looks around


Send him to Beefit, a few of us will do it. One of the lads also has been on test way too long and he's got a thing for trannies now so he'll probably do more to him if he puts a wig on


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Hahahahaha Liam thats so wrong man!!


Mate i'm surprised you haven't offered to do it. £600 could feed you for a year in Liverpool!


----------



## steelicarus

liam0810 said:


> Send him to Beefit, a few of us will do it. One of the lads also has been on test way too long and he's got a thing for trannies now so he'll probably do more to him if he puts a wig on


Haha! I know Beefit! You guys would tear him apart!!!!


----------



## squatthis

solidcecil said:


> I've had all kinds of offers from men and women. One of the weirdest was a guy offering me £200+ if I could meet him in a hotel and for him to give me a blowjob.


Its not gay if your receiving.... :rolleye:


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Mate i'm surprised you haven't offered to do it. £600 could feed you for a year in Liverpool!


Hahaha i wouldn't do that sort of caper for 600 quid mate....

are you honestly saying if a man approached you and said pose for me flex and tense and i will give you money you would do it? knowing hes gettin all kinds of movement in his undercrackers from it.....haha

I suppose if you comepete its nothing more than you do on stage anyway, other than the crowed getting a freebie haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

i have and for less , if you gotta eat you need money .


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Mate which gym. I'll p1ss on him and p1ss in my gym wear for 600quid. I'll even sh1t myself for another 20quid


x2


----------



## Guvnor

One up the bum no harm done ehh op ?

Lol


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha i wouldn't do that sort of caper for 600 quid mate....
> 
> are you honestly saying if a man approached you and said pose for me flex and tense and i will give you money you would do it? knowing hes gettin all kinds of movement in his undercrackers from it.....haha
> 
> I suppose if you comepete its nothing more than you do on stage anyway, other than the crowed getting a freebie haha


Too right i would for £600! I'd do it stark bollock naked for that! I don't see the problem. If i could dance i'd be stripper, same thing and less money!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Too right i would for £600! I'd do it stark bollock naked for that! I don't see the problem. If i could dance i'd be stripper, same thing and less money!


Anyone reading this if you see Liam at the expo in may, 600 quid and hes yours :whistling:

No i can see were people are coming from its doe at the end of the day, but not for me man.

Mancs were unlucky lastnight..... :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Anyone reading this if you see Liam at the expo in may, 600 quid and hes yours :whistling:
> 
> No i can see were people are coming from its doe at the end of the day, but not for me man.
> 
> Mancs were unlucky lastnight..... :tongue:


Too right 600quid and I'll dress up in a school girls outfit and let you spank me and call me a pretty little girl!

Yeah mate we were unlucky, that's football though, we get our fair share of decisions so have to expect a few to against us. C'est La Vie!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Too right 600quid and I'll dress up in a school girls outfit and let you spank me and call me a pretty little girl!
> 
> Yeah mate we were unlucky, that's football though, we get our fair share of decisions so have to expect a few to against us. C'est La Vie!


Hahahahahaha!!

I should of known with them pink bills under them ripped kecks u were abit on the spicy side


----------



## fullyloaded

This threads gone right downhill now..........

Come on guys, football really??? I'd rather **** in my own eyes.


----------



## Hayesy

fullyloaded said:


> This threads gone right downhill now..........
> 
> Come on guys, football really??? I'd rather **** in my own eyes.


Hahaha i suppose you want to lower the tone again, tut tut tut:rolleyes:


----------



## MattGriff

Been asked several times on facebook, I just politely tell them to do one and block them.


----------



## Hayesy

MattGriff said:


> Been asked several times on facebook, I just politely tell them to do one and block them.


what do these facebook messages say......


----------



## fullyloaded

Hayesy said:


> what do these facebook messages say......


I bet your sat with your cock in your hand waiting for these dirty messages and stories ha.


----------



## MunchieBites

no


----------



## MattGriff

Hayesy said:


> what do these facebook messages say......


Usually someone pops up on chat saying Hi, then they ask a few questions and ask what I think of their picture or something, then they start complimenting mine and it starts....


----------



## liam0810

fullyloaded said:


> This threads gone right downhill now..........
> 
> Come on guys, football really??? I'd rather **** in my own eyes.


Only 2 posts in relation to football you miserable Yorkshire cnut!

Ok back to getting naked for pervy men. @fullyloaded how much would you do it for? Being a Yorkshireman you'd probably do it for a new flat cap and a whippet


----------



## Hayesy

fullyloaded said:


> I bet your sat with your cock in your hand waiting for these dirty messages and stories ha.


Hahaha Tone lowerd and strong WTF


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Only 2 posts in relation to football you miserable Yorkshire cnut!
> 
> Ok back to getting naked for pervy men. @fullyloaded how much would you do it for? Being a Yorkshireman you'd probably do it for a new flat cap and a whippet


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## liam0810

MunchieBites said:


> no


Thanks for the very in-depth reply!


----------



## MunchieBites

liam0810 said:


> Thanks for the very in-depth reply!


haha

no- because its super creepy and would freak me out and perhaps give me more mental issues than i have now


----------



## liam0810

MunchieBites said:


> haha
> 
> no- because its super creepy and would freak me out and perhaps give me more mental issues than i have now


That's better!


----------



## fullyloaded

liam0810 said:


> Only 2 posts in relation to football you miserable Yorkshire cnut!
> 
> Ok back to getting naked for pervy men. @fullyloaded how much would you do it for? Being a Yorkshireman you'd probably do it for a new flat cap and a whippet


Ill take the flat cap and whippet if your offering mate, would you like me to wear nipple tassels?


----------



## liam0810

fullyloaded said:


> Ill take the flat cap and whippet if your offering mate, would you like me to wear nipple tassels?


No mate, no nipple tassles, i love looking at nipples, especially if you have gyno. mmmmmmm mooobs


----------



## fullyloaded

liam0810 said:


> No mate, no nipple tassles, i love looking at nipples, especially if you have gyno. mmmmmmm mooobs


Sorry mate no moobs here, I'm only on 250mg test a week, you'll have to pay me in dbol if you want that kinky sh/t


----------



## PHMG

I do it on here for free, so f.uck yeah id do it for money!


----------



## fullyloaded

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I do it on here for free, so f.uck yeah id do it for money!


Do you have lots of customers on here? Think you should name and shame


----------



## vtec_yo

Hayesy said:


> hahaha fuk off as if i have, its just a question, been following this dude on youtube for a while and hes been outed as a [email protected] for pay dude who men pay for flex shows on cam.
> 
> Got me thinkin who would do this sh!t...


£100 to flex in front of a camera for a gay guy?

If you could remain anonymous / mask your face you'd be daft not to imo. You'd do it for free if the recipient requested it and posessed a vagina.


----------



## steelicarus

When is this thread getting moved to the private forums so I can write a proper reply?


----------



## liam0810

fullyloaded said:


> Sorry mate no moobs here, I'm only on 250mg test a week, you'll have to pay me in dbol if you want that kinky sh/t


Ok then. You aew going on 200mg dbol a day, 400mg oxys and 2g of test a day. You'll have moobs before you know it! Oh and you'll also be taking HRT


----------



## IGotTekkers

I'd gag for 2 nifty, so why not :lol:


----------



## fullyloaded

liam0810 said:


> Ok then. You aew going on 200mg dbol a day, 400mg oxys and 2g of test a day. You'll have moobs before you know it! Oh and you'll also be taking HRT


So basically you want some fat b!tch with chits?


----------



## PHMG

fullyloaded said:


> Do you have lots of customers on here? Think you should name and shame


lol. ive been approached quite a few times tbh. i think they wanted more than me in boxers though so fu.ck that.


----------



## fullyloaded

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. ive been approached quite a few times tbh. i think they wanted more than me in boxers though so fu.ck that.


This must only happen in the gold members area, none of that sh.t going down in the silver area


----------



## liam0810

fullyloaded said:


> So basically you want some fat b!tch with chits?


yep but they have to be bald. My ideal woman would be SuBo with a shaved head


----------



## fullyloaded

liam0810 said:


> yep but they have to be bald. My ideal woman would be SuBo with a shaved head


Thanks, so you saying I look like a fat Scottish woman? Sorry buddy you've lost the deal, I was up for gyno sex nipples but not insults


----------



## liam0810

fullyloaded said:


> Thanks, so you saying I look like a fat Scottish woman? Sorry buddy you've lost the deal, I was up for gyno sex nipples but not insults


Mate you wish you looked like SuBo and had her voice, if you did i'd be on you quicker than Saville on a terminally ill kid!


----------



## fullyloaded

liam0810 said:


> Mate you wish you looked like SuBo and had her voice, if you did i'd be on you quicker than Saville on a terminally ill kid!


She ain't gunna make you cum with her voice though mate.


----------



## liam0810

fullyloaded said:


> She ain't gunna make you cum with her voice though mate.


No but with that hairy vagina that she will definitely have she will!


----------



## Hayesy

Some sexual tension going on between @liam0810 and @fullyloaded here!!

its getting extra spicy ...


----------



## liam0810

Hayesy said:


> Some sexual tension going on between @liam0810 and @fullyloaded here!!
> 
> its getting extra spicy ...


Stop w4nking over your keyboard you scouse cnut!


----------



## fullyloaded

Hayesy said:


> Some sexual tension going on between @liam0810 and @fullyloaded here!!
> 
> its getting extra spicy ...


Take your finger out of your ar*e, you sex pest!


----------



## Hayesy

liam0810 said:


> Stop w4nking over your keyboard you scouse cnut!


Hahahaha


----------



## zak1990

welcome


----------



## marc_muscle

You start with sitting around waiting to flex on one of those cam things then it leads to more things! No thanks. Dignity!!


----------



## Super_G

Would I flex? Mate, I'd wax :lol:


----------



## guy-spain

I´ll do it.


----------

